# Know what time it is.... its FREE GIVEAWAY time!! From PurchasePeptides



## TwisT (Aug 10, 2012)

I haven't run a giveaway/lotto in a while. This one will be for the chem of your choice (excluding GW)

Numbers between 1-1000, Contest will run a little over 1 week. Depending on how many entrants we get we may give away more then one. I may also pick random winners before the time has ended.

Oh, and if you post a funny picture it may help your chances 

Goodluck!


----------



## TwisT (Aug 10, 2012)

No one wants free stuff?


----------



## JJReddawg (Aug 10, 2012)

1


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 10, 2012)

Ill take number 2.


----------



## Intense (Aug 10, 2012)

350iiity


----------



## username13 (Aug 11, 2012)

13


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 11, 2012)

555


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 11, 2012)

568


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 11, 2012)

2-0-5


----------



## TwisT (Aug 14, 2012)

lol loving these pics


----------



## teezhay (Aug 14, 2012)

686, please.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> 555



Word on the street is that second guy is a veteran, suffering from permanent damage in the legs. If that's true (people claiming to be his family have said it is) then the dude is a damn champ for still training.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 14, 2012)

Someone needs to Snopes that one. 



teezhay said:


> Word on the street is that second guy is a veteran, suffering from permanent damage in the legs. If that's true (people claiming to be his family have said it is) then the dude is a damn champ for still training.


----------



## Intense (Aug 14, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Word on the street is that second guy is a veteran, suffering from permanent damage in the legs. If that's true (people claiming to be his family have said it is) then the dude is a damn champ for still training.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh ya 669


----------



## TwisT (Aug 15, 2012)

lolol


----------



## tbss (Aug 15, 2012)

757


----------



## spunoutdj (Aug 15, 2012)

808


----------



## kuntrykok (Aug 15, 2012)

901


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 20, 2012)

Add MK-2866 Ostarine to the contest as well. Coming soon to your Favorite Research Chem Peptide Provider!


----------



## SigNaL7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 20, 2012)

32 now damn it. i better win that is suppose to be my lucky #


----------



## TwisT (Aug 20, 2012)

first winner coming tonight...contest will carry on!


----------



## teezhay (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure what we're guessing for, but I'll just say 273 in hopes that Ostarine is involved.


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 21, 2012)

789


----------



## erraticpattern (Aug 21, 2012)

680


----------



## TwisT (Aug 21, 2012)

first winner! PM me what you want and ur addy. keep em coming!



CalebRM said:


> 350iiity


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 22, 2012)

Funny Stuff - YouTube

777


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 22, 2012)

643


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2012)

TwisT said:


> first winner! PM me what you want and ur addy. keep em coming!



Sent! Thanks bro


----------



## teezhay (Aug 22, 2012)

792


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 22, 2012)

none of these top the one's you get with your PAYCHECK!!!!! $$$$$$


----------



## teezhay (Aug 22, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> none of these top the one's you get with your PAYCHECK!!!!! $$$$$$



When I get paid my checks be lookin' like phone numbers...


----------



## teezhay (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, to be accurate they look more like those text lines you hear promoted on a radio station. Minus an additional digit.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 22, 2012)

747


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 22, 2012)

^ thats funny


----------



## basskiller (Aug 22, 2012)

I knew i wasn't losing my mind.. Trying to keep track of the remote is a chore in my house
320


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 23, 2012)

567


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 23, 2012)

just pick me as the winner damn it i pick 1


----------



## TwisT (Aug 23, 2012)

Person to post the best pic of a attractive female with purchasepeps signs/tshirt/writing/whatever will win this weeks. Boobies are a big + 

Since this one is more difficult, it will be for chem OR PEPTIDE of your choice.  

Ready set GO!


----------



## longworthb (Aug 23, 2012)

473


----------



## teezhay (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't give a damn about winning anything, I'm buying your Ostarine anyway. I just wish TwisT would drop by every once in a while to see his kids! I CAN'T RAISE THEM ON MY OWN, GODDAMNIT THEY NEED THEIR FATHER.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 24, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I don't give a damn about winning anything, I'm buying your Ostarine anyway. I just wish TwisT would drop by every once in a while to see his kids! I CAN'T RAISE THEM ON MY OWN, GODDAMNIT THEY NEED THEIR FATHER.



hahahaha


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 25, 2012)

100


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 25, 2012)

113


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 25, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> 747



Haha, Twist, do I win ???


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 25, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Person to post the best pic of a attractive female with purchasepeps signs/tshirt/writing/whatever will win this weeks. Boobies are a big +
> 
> Since this one is more difficult, it will be for chem OR PEPTIDE of your choice.
> 
> Ready set GO!



You need to sweeten the pot alittle more to see titties, Christ Twist you Jewish ??


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 25, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Person to post the best pic of a attractive female with purchasepeps signs/tshirt/writing/whatever will win this weeks. Boobies are a big +
> 
> Since this one is more difficult, it will be for chem OR PEPTIDE of your choice.
> 
> Ready set GO!



i'll post one for ya tomorrow


----------



## Intense (Aug 27, 2012)

Purchase Peps came through in what seemed like hours. Thanks again guys!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, that Lindy works magic!




CalebRM said:


> Purchase Peps came through in what seemed like hours. Thanks again guys!


----------

